# Mad Men Season 4 - when on RTE?



## Giggsey (13 Sep 2010)

subject says it all, can't find anything on RTE website.

Mad Men Season 4 has already started on BBC, but its BBC3 so no good for skyplus.
Expect its on RTE soon, but like to know when....


----------



## Fiskar (13 Sep 2010)

You can get BBc 3 through the other channels feature on the Sky box and BBC 4.

you could also watch it online all the way up season 4 episode 7 on the following link.

[broken link removed]

thats how we caught up from series two to present!


----------



## pixiebean22 (13 Sep 2010)

Not on rte until January, BBC3 or online, try any streaming or torrent website and you'll find them uploaded in line with when they are being shown in the US.


----------



## Giggsey (14 Sep 2010)

Thanks for replies....
Well check online, but from previous viewing online the picture/sound quality not great. 

I can view BBC3 on other channels, but you can't record on skyplus.... And need to watch on sky plus, pause if phone rings etc...not fussy am I!

Looks like I'll just have to wait for RTE, Jan is very late so thats a pain.


----------



## pixiebean22 (14 Sep 2010)

Giggsey, try icefilms, perfect sound and picture but you need a fairly decent broadband connection


----------



## uncorked (11 Jan 2011)

Mad Men is on Monday 17th Jan at midnight on RTE1

http://entertainment.ie/tv/display.asp


----------



## becky (11 Jan 2011)

uncorked said:


> Mad Men is on Monday 17th Jan at midnight on RTE1
> 
> http://entertainment.ie/tv/display.asp



Thanks for that.  I have been waiting for this show.  I haven't noticed RTE plugging it at all which is a shame.  

Midnight is very late though, think it was 11pm last year. Ah well, at least it's back.


----------



## becky (21 Feb 2011)

So it started and wasn't on last week and isn't listed for tonight, anyone know why?


----------



## TarfHead (22 Feb 2011)

becky said:


> So it started and wasn't on last week and isn't listed for tonight, anyone know why?


 
cos RTE are rubbish with quality imported drama ? Always have been, e.g. The West Wing



> *Mad Men*
> 
> Monday 28 February
> 11:40pm - 12:35am
> ...


 
BBC2 started showing MM season 4 3 weeks ago, 4 episodes a week. The last episode is on this week. This is their last season with it; SKY Atlantic will have season 5. I assume this means RTE will not have it after season 4.


----------



## becky (22 Feb 2011)

I noticed it was on BBC 2 but decided to stick with RTE.  

I agree with you on RTE and the crap time but I didn't mind taping it.

You'd need too hire a PI to follow a series like that on BBC, the day will change, the time will change and four times a week is too much for me.

Looks like I'll have to watch it online so.


----------

